# I've messed up big time. What do I do?



## Aimeeviolette (Nov 23, 2010)

Well I've completely messed up my first year of university. I've been absent for weeks now, I know I've failed an exam, and a couple of classes. I think I'm on the verge of failing some more. I've completely screwed up my loan(don't want to go into further detail). Basically I've screwed up financially and academically. On top of that I am concerned about my anxiety and my plunging self esteem and confidence. On the bus I feel like a freak because I'm always hiding myself and my face-don't want anyone to look at me. When I'm in the tunnels and school buildings I am dashing for the nearest washroom to hide. And hide there I do for the longest time. Sometimes I even miss my class because I think I look hideous and feel that people are criticizing me and judging me because I don't look presentable and descent looking. I think it's true though even if I wear make-up or dress nicely I always think I look grotesque because of my acne. I don't know what to do. I haven't even started my my seminar that's to be presented with my partner in a few weeks. I'm so scared my professor is pissed. I'm just so lost.


----------



## ProfBreanna (Jan 6, 2011)

If you care about your academics, i would talk to your professors about your situation. tell them. they'll understand. 

also, have you tried therapy or meds?


----------



## Stile (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with Breanna, talking with your professors about whats happening is something that you should do asap. 

I just started school this week and had to leave the first day of my criminalistics class after 10 minutes because I felt like I was going to pass out. That was on Tuesday and I was terrified to go back to class, but I spoke with the prof Thursday before class and he was totally cool about what happen and didn't seem bothered by it at all ... it actually relieved a lot of the anxiety I had about taking the class in general.

NOTE: the above is totally a run on sentence, but damnit, it's been 10 years since I was last in school and I've earned the right to use a run on sentence once in a while


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

People are allowed to take leaves in college for mental health reasons and I've known some people who've done it. Get some doctor/professors communication and if you're working together you can solve the problems.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

See a school therapist and maybe you can get this year written off. Try to appeal your loan issues if you can. Good luck.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

kerosene said:


> People are allowed to take leaves in college for mental health reasons and I've known some people who've done it. Get some doctor/professors communication and if you're working together you can solve the problems.


^I concur


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I've been there. It really sucks. I suggest you think about transfer to a commuter college instead. I didn't realize until I wasted 3 semesters at an Ivy like that and a lot of money. I was fooling myself and didn't realize with SA I would never be a successful premed like many of my relatives. I was doomed to failure. Wasted years I'll never get back. Good luck.


----------

